# F/S: Appliances, Shopsmith, Chipper/Shredder



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Our dishwasher quit working last week so we decided to "update" our kitchen appliances. I have the following appliances I need to get rid of. The new stuff is coming Thursday (7-13) and I need to get rid of everything. I won't list any prices, just make me an offer. I will be donating them to a charity if they do not sell by next Monday.

*GE Spacemaker Microwave* - Black color, 750 watts, fits over the stove and has a two speed exhaust fan and light. Works well

*GE Electric Range* - Biscuit color, 4 burners, works well

*Kenmore Dishwasher* - Black, fills with water but doesn't wash. If anyone is "handy" with repairing appliances they can have this! It worked well before it stopped working 

Again, if interested in the appliances, make me an offer since I will be donating them to a charity on Monday (7-17)

*
Shopsmith Mark V 5 in 1 Woodworking machine with retractable casters* - great for those beginning in woodworking or with limited space. It can be used as a table saw, verticle drill press, horizontal drill press, lathe, and Disc sander. I also have a 4" jointer available that runs off of the Shopsmith. $650 for all, $500 without Jointer.

*Yard Machines Chipper/Shredder* - Same thing as the one here except it is red versus black. I used it about 10 hours or so when we lived in MD. Great for mulching up leaves and chipping branches up to about 3", $200

*Table Saw *- I have no idea of the brand or builder. It is very old but works well, free for anyone who is interested.

I need the space in my garage to start woodworking again this fall. The Shopsmith duplicates most of the tools I already own so no longer have the space for it and I don't have a need for the Chipper Shredder since we don't have a lot with trees like we used to have.

If the prices are too high, make me an offer. These have been taking up space in my garage since we moved and I just want to get rid of them. I can send pics of anything above so just ask if you are interested of know of anyone that is 

thanks,


----------

